# atitool kernel mode driver windows update issue



## Easy Rhino (Mar 13, 2007)

so i just updated windows xp. here are the 3 upgrades...

Windows Malicious Software Removal Tool - March 2007 (KB890830)
Update for Windows XP (KB929338)
Update for Windows Media Format 11 SDK for Windows XP (KB929399)


after reboot i get this message when loading up atitool

The Kernel Mode Driver does not seem to be running
A device driver is required for communication with your video hardware
If you just upgraded from an older version it may help to
uninstall AtiTool, reboot and then install a the new version.

so i uninstalled atitool and rebooted. then loaded it back on. rebooted. it recognized new hardware and installed the atitool driver. 
but when i load atitool it crashes the program. any ideas??!?


----------



## Mobee (Jun 30, 2007)

whats the solution.. I get the same.. I can install ati tool and run it, but after a reboot I get the above error..x800gto agp winxp pro


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jun 30, 2007)

.26 or .27 beta2?


----------



## Mobee (Jul 1, 2007)

.24  .26


----------



## TehSoM (Nov 9, 2007)

I've got this now also ... anyone discover a work around?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 9, 2007)

not sure. this is no longer an issue for me.


----------



## ethanator (Nov 20, 2007)

did it resolve itself? I have vista 32 bit ultimate and I cant get ati tool to work...same error message above.


----------



## AsRock (Nov 20, 2007)

Tryed renaming profiles.ini ?.  Fixed onstant crash issues for me in the past.


----------



## ethanator (Nov 21, 2007)

renaming didnt work


----------



## injekt (Dec 1, 2007)

I encountered this problem, while resolving another ATITool problem. Below are the steps taken to resolve both.

I swapped out my old ATI card and replaced it with a new one, ATITool then started crashing when I tried loading it. I uninstalled ATITool, selecting the option to remove all settings. Rebooted. Did a windows search for all files in the C:\Windows directory for files named 'atitool', I found 3, two of which were drivers (one of them part of the 'Lastgood' setting). Removed all 3 files and reinstalled ATITool and tried to run it.

This is when I encountered the Kernel driver problem. If I had rebooted before the reinstall, just after removing the atitool files from windows directory, I probably wouldn't have recieved this error. Anywho...

I uninstalled ATITool again, once again removing all previous settings. Rebooted, and tried reinstalling again, and it worked.

--

Maybe the atitool.sys driver file in the windows directory was updated this patch, however, the atitool uninstallation has problems removing this file and the new atitool has trouble updating it? 

Cheers.


----------



## jcusimano2 (Aug 16, 2008)

I just wanted to say that thjis is happening to me too but only sometimes and after reboot everything is ok. when this does happen to me I can't run any 3d apps either


----------



## jcusimano2 (Aug 16, 2008)

injekt said:


> I encountered this problem, while resolving another ATITool problem. Below are the steps taken to resolve both.
> 
> I swapped out my old ATI card and replaced it with a new one, ATITool then started crashing when I tried loading it. I uninstalled ATITool, selecting the option to remove all settings. Rebooted. Did a windows search for all files in the C:\Windows directory for files named 'atitool', I found 3, two of which were drivers (one of them part of the 'Lastgood' setting). Removed all 3 files and reinstalled ATITool and tried to run it.
> 
> ...




I thought that this was the problem also because I did the exact same search after while    re-installing ati tool it asked me if I wanted to overwrite the .sys whatever you said file so I said yes and this led me to believe also that this file is not getting uninstalled. after reinstall 

it still did it but not all of the time so i uninstalled found all of the files I on only found 2 and an empty registry entry in hklm>software after removing I rebooted then installed .27beta4 and got the error after rebooting so i rebooted again and all is well now but am waiting for it to happen again
can someone let (Sorry if i get this wrong I am new) Wizzard know or let me know how to.


----------

